# found a troubled teen? pigeon?



## doofus (Jul 6, 2011)

hi guys, this my first post.
my wife found a pigeon that looks a little too young to fly back up to the second story rafters of a church/nest. we were hoping to find some help. he is not able to fly, but does not appear to be injured. how/what/when should a bird this size eat, and is a heat source as important for this size bird? here are two pictures and a video.
thanks!


















and the video link, just click the picture, i think/hope.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Well done for taking the little fella in - and thanks for all the excellent detail.

He is very young still, the baby fuzz eventually goes around the time they fledge. 

For water, most essential, you can try guiding his beak (avoiding the nostrils) into a small pot of water - or, better, a home-made rehydration mix - to see if he will then drink of his own accord. The standard mix is made up from 1 liter slightly warm water with 1 tablespoon glucose (or honey or sugar) and 1 teaspoon salt. It gives the system a little boost. If he could take in some fluid before feeding, it would be good.

He may be able to eat seed, but probably won't yet understand it as food. Pigeons are basically seed, grain and legume eaters. A stopgap food can be defrosted peas and corn (just thaw out for 5 - 10 mins in hot water) popped into his beak towards the back of the mouth one at a time. Will need to gently open his beak, as they don't 'gape' like most other baby birds. If you have any seed, such as wild bird mix, you could put a little in front of him and simulate pecking with a finger to see if he is ready to try it.

Your video seems to indicate that either he has a problem with a leg, though he stands, or is just weak. Hard to say without examination. Extra heat (heatpad or hot water bottle, well wrapped) could help him conserve energy he's use on self regulating his body temperature.

Don't like his poop at all. The yellow would usually suggest a liver problem. There could be various causes for that. Not sure if internal damage from falling might cause them, more likely a health issue.

If you can check in his mouth, is it fairly pink and clear, or is there any kind of substance adhering to the mouth? Just a basic check.

Unfortunately, I can't direct you to any vets or wildlife centers, being in the UK, but hopefully one of our USA members will also pick up on this. Depends where in the state you are, as to whether there's anyone anywhere near.

Please keep us updated on your and his progress


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks for helping this little guy out. As John say the dropping don't look great, but sometimes with newly found birds there can be a few reasons their droppings don't look great, best we get some water and then some food into him and have another look and see if they improve with hydration and something to eat. Here are some links (inside this link) on looking after these guys from younger than this, up until weaning. If you have any questions, just ask.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/rescued-feral-help-please-48513.html#post522672

Good luck.

Karyn


----------



## doofus (Jul 6, 2011)

thank you! thank you!

he/she both drank water, and ate thawed peas and corn, using that popping technique on the video(about 5 of each). 
how much, how often should this be repeated, and what might be the age of this bird?
should i try to find some type of seed mix at the pet store?

i hope it's ok to get him/her a bit wet, the wife soaked and cleaned a big clump of poo from it's bottom.

the wife works today and i have the day off, so i guess i'll have to try some feeding now(she's usually the hands on animal person).

tomorrow we both work. what should we do then?

Thanks!


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

doofus said:


> thank you! thank you!
> 
> he/she both drank water, and ate thawed peas and corn, using that popping technique on the video(about 5 of each).
> how much, how often should this be repeated, and what might be the age of this bird?
> ...


Inside the link I posted, in the top section, there was a link to a site to help you guess the approximate age of this little guy, I would guess a little past three weeks old.

You are going to feed him thawed and warmed frozen peas, about 15 at a time for now, 3-4 times a day, once we know he is digesting things all right (food is moving correctly though his digestive tract and his crop is going flat) we will double it to 30 at a time, then may increase again from there to 40. He is at an age where he can start to be taught how to self-feed, you can pick up some wild bird seed (remove any large corn, peas and white striped sunflower seeds) and spread some out, peck at them with him with your finger, again in the link I posted it mentions how to do this. You can also spread out some of the thawed/warmed peas, as sometimes they find these easier to pick up and swallow when learning to self-feed.

You can feed him in the morning before work 35 peas and and make sure he drinks, then again as soon as you get home, checking to make sure his crop is flat (the crop is a storage pouch at the top of chest, base of neck, where food is first stored before going further down to be digested). Also lease a dish of seeds and some spread out for him to peck at and a water dish as well.

Yes, it's fine to get him wet and to keep him clean. It's important that you post a few more images of his droppings as soon as he started to produce them from the food he is eating.

Good luck,

Karyn


----------



## doofus (Jul 6, 2011)

This morning his crop was still full from late last night, and he wouldn't drink.
Within an hour he passed away  

Thank you so much for all of your help.

If anything came out of this, it was education and awareness. 

There are now two more people on the side of the pigeon.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

doofus said:


> This morning his crop was still full from late last night, and he wouldn't drink.
> Within an hour he passed away
> 
> Thank you so much for all of your help.
> ...


I'm so sorry to hear that. 

*hugs*

At least it's good to know that he was in a warm and caring place when he passed. He had a much better few days than he would have had alone. I'm sure he appreciated your kind help and companionship.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

I am sorry to hear this poor little one did not make it. Thanks for caring and trying to do what you could to give comfort, safety and care in its time of need.

Karyn


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Sorry to hear it 

But, you cared and you tried - more than many would do!


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

jeysi said:


> I think that it is entirely up to you whether to house him inside or outside and whether to let him fly free. It depends so much on what risks there are in your area. I would be tempted to keep him indoors, teach him to return on command and let him have short free flights so that he got the best of both worlds.
> ___________________
> troubled teen
> site for troubled teens


I think you accidentally posted in the wrong thread?


----------

